# Legislation regarding warrants



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Orange
What you need is not a certificate but a "cert plate" this should be riveted to the car somewhere
This is awarded when your car has passed certification

Mine is a black plate with details of the modifications stamped onto it

Have a look under the bonnet, in the boot - somewhere that it can be riveted to the chassis or bodywork

I think you must have one from when the car was changed to "electric"


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

That is how it used to be in NSW au, but have just registered my Sirion as full electric with only the engineer's paperwork and a "blue slip " unregistered vehicle inspection ticket" supplied to the RMS. As stated, if no plate, then perhaps a visit to an engineer recognised by your state authority.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Poprock
The poster used the NZ club - I assume that he is in NZ

Here we have to get all modified cars "certified" - which is not too bad because the certification system was set up and is run by the NZHRA (New Zealand Hot Rod Association)


----------

